# It's Gonna Be Torrox



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, we have just spent another ten days in my favourite part of Spain. Four in Torrox while the fiesta was on, two in Velez Malaga and four near Periana. We have been up and down the coast, from Cadiz to the Costa Tropical, checking out all sorts of areas, staying in towns, villages, up mountains and out in the campo. 

My favourite is Las Mayoralas right on the shore of Lake Vinuela but my wife thinks the weather is far better on the coast and we did experience a lot of cloud and lower temps in land. Her favourite and my second is Torrox so we have agreed on that :confused2: . Our house here, will be on the market next week, my job finishes up in March and we are now ready to start negotiating on a house in Torrox. We have it down to two houses now so it will be one of them. 

I know you are supposed to rent first and try before you buy but we really do like Torrox, it meets our needs and we won't need work or anything like that. We have also experienced it at it's noisiest as well, which was fine and if it was a problem we would take a few days away. 

So hopefully a new chapter in our lives is about to start.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Good! I visit Nerja quite alot so I shall be seeking you out the next time I'm there!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well done Roy and good luck to you. Was in Torrox Pueblo in March and was lovely sitting in the square in the sunshine. In that area my fav was Frigiliana but also liked Torrox and stayed there. All the best with your new adventure


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

How exciting for you. I hope you get the house you want and everything goes smoothly with the purchase. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, yes Rabbitcat it's the Pueblo, so a quick trip to Dublin and Belfast next month and then after the retirement it'll be Torrox.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, we are in Torrox often - live in the campo just north - and have many friends there. Our son attends one of the Torrox schools and we are extremely happy with the teaching levels and discipline!! You will find it very easy to make friends, it is an extremely friendly town with lots to offer. We were also at the feria and it really is a vibrant and enjoyable thing to participate in. Off to the Nerja feria tonight which is about 5 times bigger but, I think, less of a friendly and happy atmosphere. Once you are here you are more than welcome to meet up and we can answer any of the thousands of questions you are sure to have. We could arrange to meet in the village square and have some of our friends there too so you will feel as though you have lived there for years!!! One of our friends, a lady from Sudan, is known to practically all the locals - she is the only black person in the town and everyone wants to know her!!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

thrax said:


> Hi, we are in Torrox often - live in the campo just north - and have many friends there. Our son attends one of the Torrox schools and we are extremely happy with the teaching levels and discipline!! You will find it very easy to make friends, it is an extremely friendly town with lots to offer. We were also at the feria and it really is a vibrant and enjoyable thing to participate in. Off to the Nerja feria tonight which is about 5 times bigger but, I think, less of a friendly and happy atmosphere. Once you are here you are more than welcome to meet up and we can answer any of the thousands of questions you are sure to have. We could arrange to meet in the village square and have some of our friends there too so you will feel as though you have lived there for years!!! One of our friends, a lady from Sudan, is known to practically all the locals - she is the only black person in the town and everyone wants to know her!!!


Thanks Thrax, that sounds like a great idea much appreciated. Yes we have been to loads of places and Torrox really did have a lot to offer and just up the road from the main town of Velez which we like to visit and has lots on offer.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Also not far from Torrox Costa which has some excellent restaurants and all the supermarkets and local shops you could ever need. Lidl, Aldi, Dia, Supersol, Mercadona, Mini Market.... You also need to know how to find Iranzo Supermarket in Nerja which stocks practically everything you might miss from home until you have learned all the Spanish equivalents. There is also Russell's British Store, Torrox Costa which, although overpriced, is worth visiting as it sells some things hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Also not far from Torrox Costa which has some excellent restaurants and all the supermarkets and local shops you could ever need. Lidl, Aldi, Dia, Supersol, Mercadona, Mini Market.... You also need to know how to find Iranzo Supermarket in Nerja which stocks practically everything you might miss from home until you have learned all the Spanish equivalents. There is also Russell's British Store, Torrox Costa which, although overpriced, is worth visiting as it sells some things hard to find elsewhere.


I find the Dutch-owned Foodstores Andaluz in C/Pintada, Nerja, very good for such things, and very reasonably priced. They sell coconut milk for €1 for a 400ml can, for example, which is much cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Roy. How exciting that you've finally found your sweet spot in Spain. Yay! It's been exciting hearing on the forum about your voyages, and thinking and feeling process to get to that spot. It's a beautiful fork in the journey to decide where to start building a new life. For me, the hardest part was deciding to move to Spain, then the second hardest was deciding where to live. The rest is just a matter of collecting and organising the pieces of a new life, which is exciting and rewarding. I hope you continue to post about your journey.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Coconut milk is €0.89 c in Dia... (well it was last week)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Coconut milk is €0.89 c in Dia... (well it was last week)


I would never have thought of looking for it in Dia, I must see if they stock it in the Velez branch although it is right at the end of town furthest away from me so I don't think I've ever been in it. Still, I will check as it would save me lugging it back when I go to Nerja. Thanks for that.


----------



## scoosh89 (Jul 6, 2015)

It is certainly a beautiful part of CDS and we have just bought a house near Lagos about 10k from Torrox. Going out next week for a month, first time out since buying so need to sort out furniture etc. Hope it all goes well for you, its a great choice.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks and hope it goes well for you with your furniture purchase. Something which we will have to do as we will probably not bring this furniture down.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, it's moving along. The house went on the market Monday , so far three viewings and it wasn't even on line at that stage, two coming back again this week for a second viewing and more new viewers at the weekend. Phew!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

What an exciting time for you, Roy. I do hope your house sells without a hitch, and that you get one here that's your dream home or close to it.

I remember when I was between Canada and Spain, without an apartment in Canada and without one in Spain. It felt like I was in a vacuum, in limbo. It was really odd and unnerving, but exciting at the same time, like I was living on a blank slate.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Well, it's moving along. The house went on the market Monday , so far three viewings and it wasn't even on line at that stage, two coming back again this week for a second viewing and more new viewers at the weekend. Phew!


Houses usually sell quickly in the South. My neighbour recently sold having had 3 firm offers in the first week. The downside is the stupid lengthy procedure which can drag on for months even though no chain.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Allheart we might rent while I finish up and we need to buy a small place here as well so busy time ahead.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

So is the idea that you're buying a place in Ireland that you'll rent out while you're living in Spain?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> So is the idea that you're buying a place in Ireland that you'll rent out while you're living in Spain?


That's it AH, it'll be buy a place in the UK and rent it out to add to the work pension and buy a townhouse in Torrox.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotcha. Yes, with that plan you do indeed have some work ahead of you. Do you have a retirement date in mind already?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> Gotcha. Yes, with that plan you do indeed have some work ahead of you. Do you have a retirement date in mind already?


I've been told my last working day, should be the 18th March


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Be a good St Paddys then!!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Any particular reason why you are going for a town house in Torrox Pueblo??


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

thrax said:


> Any particular reason why you are going for a town house in Torrox Pueblo??


Yes Thrax, we have been up and down the coast and inland and Torrox seems to tick all the boxes. We like the feel about the place, it's a great location for the airport, and beach and transport links look really good. Not over populated with ex pats, ( which of course we will be) and reasonable property prices.

With the ex pat thing, I think it's about trying to get a right mix, including many different ex pats, Danish, Norwegian , Brits and Irish etc


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

OMG that's sooooo exciting that you have a date set! Have you got a timer going to that date? If not, here's a good one:

Countdown Timer to Any Date

Here is the countdown clock for 5 PM March 18, 2016:

Countdown Timer - Countdown to Mar 18, 2016 5:00 PM in Dublin

:cheer2::drum:op2::clap2::horn:arty: :thumb:


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome neighbour ,I went to Torrox last year to rent a place,and found a bargain i could not resist .Bought last Dec and so far no regrets.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

raynard said:


> Welcome neighbour ,I went to Torrox last year to rent a place,and found a bargain i could not resist .Bought last Dec and so far no regrets.


Thanks raynard, that's good to know. We really like Torrox, is it just as good living there as you expected?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Signature test
Countdown Timer - Countdown to Mar 18, 2016 5:00 PM in Dublin


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> OMG that's sooooo exciting that you have a date set! Have you got a timer going to that date? If not, here's a good one:
> 
> Countdown Timer to Any Date
> 
> ...


Thanks AllHeart


----------



## raynard (Nov 26, 2014)

I have been back and forward about six times since buying and renovating the place. met some nice friendly people, mainly in the bars,some bad influences,Hope to spend longer periods there next year.My wife came out to see the property in june and liked it, and she is hard to please,so you are on to a winner with Torrox.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You're a lucky sod. We were in Torrox/ Frigiliana area earlier this year and I loved it. Luckily my wife told me I didn't like it so unfortunately I won't be frequenting that lovely region.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well another step closer, we just accepted an offer on our house, sold in a week.........phew!


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

Congratulations on selling and good luck with the move to Torrox. We are coming over to start our retirement research in Jan, were flying into Malaga and then just going to head east, Torrox was on my list of places to see as well as Mijas, Nerja, mojacar, Garutha. Anywhere else you could recommend ?


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Kchq said:


> Congratulations on selling and good luck with the move to Torrox. We are coming over to start our retirement research in Jan, were flying into Malaga and then just going to head east, Torrox was on my list of places to see as well as Mijas, Nerja, mojacar, Garutha. Anywhere else you could recommend ?



There was a few inland places I really liked but I was told they were not practical enough, all within 30 mins from the coast, El Borge, Iznate, Comares and Frigiliana. Although the last one is very touristy like Mijas and Nerja.

Oh and there were two houses for sale right on the shore of Lake Vinuela in Las Mayoralas but I was over ruled again.
Good luck with your search and enjoy it.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Well I retired yesterday and I have to say it was a great feeling. On Thursday I said my farewells in the office and to various station staff and off I went for a bit of lunch with a few of my union friends. On Friday I woke up and said I don't have to go to work today or ever again , what a thought. 

So we are over in a couple of weeks for a month and I know I said Torrox however I think this thread title could be changed. We are going to look at other places again and use the month to prepare. We also might get the NIE cert and open a non resident bank account. I have a cheque for a few thousand euro I will use to open the account, rather than change it into sterling. Will I be charged to bank the cheque and which bank would you recommend. Eventually when we become resident my works pension will be getting paid in four weekly. With the NIE number is it worth doing this through a gestor or is it easy to queue up in wherever. That's another thing we will need to get a good gestor and or a lawyer, any recommendations. 

Wow it is truly happening at last after years of visiting and visiting again things are now moving.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Well I retired yesterday and I have to say it was a great feeling. On Thursday I said my farewells in the office and to various station staff and off I went for a bit of lunch with a few of my union friends. On Friday I woke up and said I don't have to go to work today or ever again , what a thought.
> 
> So we are over in a couple of weeks for a month and I know I said Torrox however I think this thread title could be changed. We are going to look at other places again and use the month to prepare. We also might get the NIE cert and open a non resident bank account. I have a cheque for a few thousand euro I will use to open the account, rather than change it into sterling. Will I be charged to bank the cheque and which bank would you recommend. Eventually when we become resident my works pension will be getting paid in four weekly. With the NIE number is it worth doing this through a gestor or is it easy to queue up in wherever. That's another thing we will need to get a good gestor and or a lawyer, any recommendations.
> 
> Wow it is truly happening at last after years of visiting and visiting again things are now moving.


Congratulations, that feeling of "Wow, I never have to get up and go to work again" is just wonderful.

I believe banks here do charge for depositing cheques, but I've never done it myself so don't know how much. My husband opened an account with Banco Sabadell in Torre del Mar and they seem to be very good, there are two ladies working in the branch, at least, who speak fluent English and are very helpful. I'd think it would be a waste of money to pay a gestor to get your NIE, it is a very simple process. Just download the form and complete it in advance (I know there are lots of threads on the forum), make sure you have the docs and turn up at the Extranjeria office early in the morning (it's at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional on Av. Andalucia in Torre del Mar for the whole of La Axarquia). They only give out a limited number of tickets per day, hence why you need to get there early. Thursday seems to be the quietest day, generally, for some reason. 

As to lawyers, I guess it will depend on where you eventually decide to buy. When I bought 13 years ago I used De Cotta Law in Nerja and they were very good, and I was impressed recently by the way Judith at Helping Axarquia in Vélez-Málaga dealt with a purchase for some people we know.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Congratulations, that feeling of "Wow, I never have to get up and go to work again" is just wonderful.
> 
> I believe banks here do charge for depositing cheques, but I've never done it myself so don't know how much. My husband opened an account with Banco Sabadell in Torre del Mar and they seem to be very good, there are two ladies working in the branch, at least, who speak fluent English and are very helpful. I'd think it would be a waste of money to pay a gestor to get your NIE, it is a very simple process. Just download the form and complete it in advance (I know there are lots of threads on the forum), make sure you have the docs and turn up at the Extranjeria office early in the morning (it's at the Comisaria de Policia Nacional on Av. Andalucia in Torre del Mar for the whole of La Axarquia). They only give out a limited number of tickets per day, hence why you need to get there early. Thursday seems to be the quietest day, generally, for some reason.
> 
> As to lawyers, I guess it will depend on where you eventually decide to buy. When I bought 13 years ago I used De Cotta Law in Nerja and they were very good, and I was impressed recently by the way Judith at Helping Axarquia in Vélez-Málaga dealt with a purchase for some people we know.


Thanks Lynn we were thinking Sabadell so we'll probably pop into that branch when we are over and I'll check out the NIE process here.


----------

